# Dog ate a salt bar! (On way to emergency pet clinic)



## dyclement05 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm on my way to an emergency pet hospital with my 50lb Boxer who decided the Sandalwood and goat'a milk salt bar I made 4 weeks ago was far to tasty to pass up. Apparently, the little beast got into the shower when no one was paying attention md gobbles the entire bar right up. 

I've done the calculations and assuming the salt was evenly distributed among the 6 bars my 16 oz of oils turned slat bars produced, she likely ingested about 1.5 oz of sea salt, not town ruin the soap itself and the sandalwood FO and sandalwood powder in the soap. 

She has vomited five times already and is drinking lots of water, but I can't take any chances so off to the vet we go. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this?! 
Prayers and good vibes for our baby girl are much appreciated!


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh I hope everything turns out all right, I feel for you!!


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 27, 2013)

D: Holy crap


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hope everything turns out okay. That is scary. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

I hope it all works out for you. Never had a pet eat soap before.  hugs.


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, the little beast is acting just fine at the clinic but I suspect that is just the excitement of being somewhere new. We are waiting to have her vitals checked. 

The asst looked at me like I was crazy when I told her I made soap and what the dog had done. 

Guess ill be closing the door to the bathroom from now on. Sneaky little beast!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 27, 2013)

Awwwww speedy recovery for your baby! I hope everything is okay!


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 27, 2013)

Doctor just made me mad! Everything I've read online indicates that with the amount of salt she ingested vomiting should be induced. This doctor is telling me the complete opposite, saying the salt isn't the problem but that the lye is. I explained that its not lye anymore!! I also explained that she has eaten my handmade soap before without any vomiting occurring. I know it's the salt in this soap that is making her sick and if he doesn't treat her properly and she gets more sick, well, things are gonna get really ugly!!

So frustrated and stressed for my poor puppy.


----------



## Pamela (Jan 27, 2013)

I hope your puppy is ok....I truly feel for you, my dogs are our other kids!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

Did you assert yourself dyana? Did you make the vet do more? Sometimes you have to put your foot down.  If all else fails and you truly believe vomiting should be induced, you can get ipocec at the drug store.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 27, 2013)

Hope your dog is OK!

Once a kid took a bite out of one of my soaps while we were giving a party.  I found out after the fact.  Little tiny teeth marks...


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, I'd give my dog a kidney if she needed it, but still that's funny. I hope your pup is ok. Clearly he/she will be cleaner inside.


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 27, 2013)

I did! I told him she had eaten soap before without issue and I reiterated everything I'd read online about dogs eating salt and the need to induce vomiting. He said it was the "detergents" in the soap that were causing the vomiting so he is treating her for that. I am going to stay up with her tonight to keep an eye on her. All her vitals checked out ok. We are home again and she seems to be ok, albeit really thirsty, no doubt from the salt. If she doesn't seem back to herself in the morning I'm taking her back to our regular vet for further testing. 

This is so stressful. I hope she's ok. The doctor did little to make me feel better about the situation but my husband seems to think she'll be fine and that the doctor treated her appropriately. I pray he is right.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm sure she has one heck of a belly ache from all that salt and salt fat she ate.  You would too if you swallowed a bowl of salt and cooking oils.  While she feels like crap, all in all all she ate isn't really toxic, so she should be okay. Let us know what hapens. Poor puppy. And dog mommy. Hugs for you both.


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope your furry member of the family is OK...silly puppy....hope she learns not to eat your soap, even if it looks good enough to eat....which obviously it does


----------



## Lindy (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh dear.....  you may have to give your fur baby a new nickname - Bubbles....

I am so sorry the vet is such an idiot.....  I do agree there is nothing toxic in the soap other than the high amount of salt...  I do hope your baby starts to feel better soon....


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I'm sure she has one heck of a belly ache from all that salt and salt fat she ate.  You would too if you swallowed a bowl of salt and cooking oils.  While she feels like crap, all in all all she ate isn't really toxic, so she should be okay. Let us know what hapens. Poor puppy. And dog mommy. Hugs for you both.



Thank you. I guess what I'm most worried about is how hard that bar of soap was. I have to assume she chewed through it but just how much? I mean, this dog likes to eat things whole. Hopefully she didn't do that but still, those chunks are going to be hard to digest. I suspect she's going to be a mess for a few days. I do hope she, and I, get through this ok. 
<sigh>


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope all turns out okay..................plenty of water flush those kidneys


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 28, 2013)

My dog tried to eat one of my soap bars....once......he didn't like the taste of it and spit it out.  I agree with melstan sometimes you have to be very assertive to get ppl to do their job.


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 28, 2013)

How is your pup doing today?  Hope all is well!


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 28, 2013)

My little furbie, Abby, had a rough night. Poor little girl was so thirsty but kept vomiting every time she tried to drink water. She finally exhausted herself into sleep only to wake up a few hours later to vomit anew. This morning she woke up a bit perkier and was able to hold down most of her tiny breakfast and water. She then went down for a long nap. Woke up a little while ago to eat another tiny meal and drink a bit more water, which, thankfully, she was able to hold all down. She is back down for a nap. We are still watching her carefully but hopefully, the worst is behind us.

Thanks to all of you for your words of comfort, prayers and good vibes.

I will be keeping ALL soap behind closed doors from now on. (Which I was doing... it never occurred to me she'd go into the shower to get her little monster teeth on the soap!)
:neutral:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hang in there Abby!  Virtual head pat!


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Oh dear.....  you may have to give your fur baby a new nickname - Bubbles....
> 
> I am so sorry the vet is such an idiot.....  I do agree there is nothing toxic in the soap other than the high amount of salt...  I do hope your baby starts to feel better soon....



I'm thinking Bubble Butt. 

Yeah, whatever he gave her to reduce the nausea didn't help. She continued to vomit but now seems ok. Whew! That was scary!!!


----------



## hlee (Jan 28, 2013)

So glad to hear she is doing better.
She is adorable!


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 28, 2013)

Such a cute.  Our pets give us such scares.  Just like kids do.  Glad she is doing better.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 28, 2013)

Way to scary!  So glad all is well


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 29, 2013)

How is Miss Abby today?


----------



## dyclement05 (Jan 29, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> How is Miss Abby today?



The little girl beast is back to herself, thank God!! She gave is a heckuva scare but it seems she is fine. Keeping an eye on her and all soaps going forward, especially the Chocolate & Lavender one I just made. 

Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that! I bet you're thrilled to have her back to her antics!


----------

